# Quick Change Day/date ..what Not To Do...



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

When I unpacked my RLT 24 this morning I quick changed the date to the correct day and date, however at 12 midday it changed over to tommorow







So I had set it 12hrs out, I then tried to change it back again but found that the quick change first crown position would not change the day date wheel









I thought I had bust it somehow, at about 3 in the afternoon I tried again and it worked fine, I then called Roy who told me it can be VERY damaging to try to quick change ANY watch whilst it is around the time it is trying to do it itself, apparently it can easily strip the gears on the wheels







I diddnt know this and thought I would share the info ( Im probably the last to know this







so you can laugh if you want)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The instrucitions with my 7750 said avoid changing the date betweem 9 pm and 6 am, which is fine with me as I'm mostly asleep by then.

What I do is wind the time round til the date changes, then wind on til about 9 am, then to the quick set position and set the day and/or date to yesterday,then back to time set position and wind round to today and to then to the correct time.

i do this on all watches not just 7750's when setting them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You read instructions????


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes Jase, I find it helps the old heart from givin in during those blond moments


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Yes Jase, I find it helps the old heart from givin in during those blond moments


`Blond Moments`









Excellent Paul, I`ll remember that, we`ve all had them


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is what has caused all the Omega F300 date wheels to become damaged. The wheels were plastic and the date change wheel was metal, teeth were just ripped off the wheels when they were quick changed.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It is acceptable to change dates after 9pm when you realise you have been landed with a dumb blonde!!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase,

You could try bouncing it on the kitchen floor!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You wont let me forget that will you Rog


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> You wont let me forget that will you Rog


Schadenfreude matey


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> You wont let me forget that will you Rog


I heard about that, checking out the shock resistance were you Jase?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

As a general rule, I quick-set the date to the _previous_ day and then reach the correct date (i.e. the current day) by rotating the hands the required number of revolutions, thereby avoiding the problem of getting the am/pm setting wrong


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

I do what Rich does (well, not everything obviously







, just what he posted above...)

*Simon*


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

jasonm said:


> When I unpacked my RLT 24 this morning I quick changed the date to the correct day and date, however at 12 midday it changed over to tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had exactly the same experience with my Chronoris, wish I had read this first! I don't think I have done any damage though and will take heed next time.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I first set the hands to a neutral position such as 6 ... then I quick set to the day before .... then advance to the correct date by rotating the hands. This way you don't do any damage to the quick set mechanism and always have your am/pm correct


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Does this apply to LCD watches as well?


----------

